# Good tip = $3



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

was told I’ll give you a good tip in app. Thanks for $3 tip. I guess better than nothing lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

How much did you get for the trip?


----------



## uberxcalgary (Jul 25, 2017)

If it made every passenger feel good about themselves I would even tell them $1 is an amazing tip. 

I would make more in tips getting $1 from everyone then a $3 tip once or twice every 10 trips.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

uberxcalgary said:


> If it made every passenger feel good about themselves I would even tell them $1 is an amazing tip.
> 
> I would make more in tips getting $1 from everyone then a $3 tip once or twice every 10 trips.


Yes...butt...butt...butt....(yeah a 3 banger)...

Then you would be just like a cabbie...8>O

Except Rolling in a new car...

Or nearly new...

with a few vomit trails....8>)

Rakos


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

I’ll tip you phat in the app bro!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

twnFM said:


> was told I'll give you a good tip in app. Thanks for $3 tip. I guess better than nothing lol


Time to retire and live off the interest


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

uberxcalgary said:


> If it made every passenger feel good about themselves I would even tell them $1 is an amazing tip.
> 
> I would make more in tips getting $1 from everyone then a $3 tip once or twice every 10 trips.


I've translated your message for our American folk:

If it made every passenger feel good about themselves I would even tell them *$0.80* is an amazing tip.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Only problem with that...Backcountryrez

Is where you come from...

A good tip is...

About a mile back...

There's a nice chunk of road kill...

And its the butt...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Anthony 11 (Jan 1, 2018)

Better than my recent promised big tip for coming to a different location because the rider put in wrong pickup address. She did give me a hug when leaving so maybe that was her tip. Come to think of it I should report her for touching me now


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> How much did you get for the trip?


guess he can't answer that.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

rex jones said:


> guess he can't answer that.


*****ing about a 3 dollar tip. What the hell have we come to? Cableguynoe


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

rex jones said:


> *****ing about a 3 dollar tip. What the hell have we come to? Cableguynoe


Seems drivers don't know what they want.

Most trips zero tip.

One pax keeps promise and tips $3 and it's not enough?

Good help us all


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Seems drivers don't know what they want.
> 
> Most trips zero tip.
> 
> ...


The average on Lyft appears to be $2-$3 every second Passenger. At least that's been my experience so far.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I get about $0-50 tips a night driving a taxi. ($0 working the hood all night) ($50 in tips is $250 in revenue working tourist areas) That's not very much money... It's a lot don't get me wrong, but it's not what people really expect the tip situation to be like.

10 trips and your looking at <$5.oo per trip, and that's pretty normal.

Don't expect 40% tips all the time from everyone.

$2-3 on a $10 trip IS ABOUT NORMAL.


----------



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

$3 Cash tips does not even = A hot dog and Gatorade at Quicktrip.  But you can at least get 2 hot dogs or 1 gatorade. 

It is enough for a gallon of gas with enough left over to put some change in the next carwash till.  But who buys gas 1 gallon at a time. 

If it were not for tips my car would still be dirty from the last snow storm. 

I don't rely on tips, but I won't refuse them either.


----------

